# Racks & 'pinions...



## Canada Bob (Oct 11, 2012)

Anyone know where {preferably within 30 miles of Preston, further if need be} I can get a decent power rack/cage ?

I like to check stuff out before it lands on the doorstep, but if there's a limited choice locally then I might buy on line and hope for the best when it comes down to the quality of the product and the reputation of the supplier especially after reading some of the comments in here about PH.

I'm looking for decent middle of the road stuff, it don't need to be commercial grade but I don't want something that's flimsy either.

My budget is up/around 500 quid for the rack, hoping to get something solid for that kind of money.

I'd appreciate it if you can let me know which brands to look at and who/what to stay away from.

Thanks,

Canada Bob.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/our_showrooms/30003_i.html#Chester

http://www.fitness-superstore.co.uk/our_showrooms/30003_i.html#Manchester


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2013)

CF475 rack from powerhouse. Argue with them and you'll get some stuff thrown in


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

me and a few others have recently got the gymano power rack with high and low pully, look at some of the other threads in the section and that should help you out mate if you cant see it in person the reveiws should help


----------



## Canada Bob (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the feedback, appreciated.

I'll have a look at the CF475, it seems to be a decent bit of kit and the price is reasonable.

Canada Bob.


----------



## RustyBulletHole (Jul 10, 2013)

I have the CF475 too, very good rack. They have increaded the price loads though.


----------

